# What am I?



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

This one may not be as hard to figure out by someone with experience but I can't find any pictures that look like this chick. I have 3 of them this color.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Looks just like my production reds. But any of the red colored birds look like that when they are young.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Oh ok thanks their not very spooky probably the calmest I have


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine are friendly. Where did you purchase them?


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Mine are friendly. Where did you purchase them?


TSC it just said "red pullets" I hadn't had chickens since I was a kid and I bought 6 to start out. There's 2 leghorns, 3 chicks like this one, and 1 what you had told me before was a buff brahma(which I'm pretty sure your absolutely right).. I will probably get Buff Orpington's next for eggs of course but mainly for meat


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

GenFoe said:


> Mine are friendly. Where did you purchase them?


TSC they were called just red pullets. These are the first chickens I've had since I was a kid. 3 like this 2 leghorns, and 1 buff brahma. I want some buff Orpington's next to got along with the flock but primarily to eat.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Sorry I posted it again because I wasn't sure it did right LoL


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

That's where I got mine too. More than likely production reds. They are a mix meant to be mean egg layers! I've read maybe 6 a week. This is our first time with chickens. My oldest are almost 6 weeks old the youngest a little less than 5 weeks. 

I have two of these production reds, 4 Colombian rock cross, 5 barred rock, 4 dark brahmas and 2 silkies. So far I have 4 Roos so they will be dinner once they are big enough.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Well it sounds like we started out juuust about the same time! Hope you've enjoyed it as much as I have, I didn't realize chickens could be so much fun


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Yeah I am very happy with them. I'm anxiously awaiting this awkward "teenage" stage to be over. I can't wait till I have big full birds that I don't worry about leaving outside. It's been really rainy here in Mass so I haven't let them out the past two days. Just trying to give them treats and stuff to keep them from getting too bored. They and I are anxiously looking forward to nicer weather!


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

I know what you mean it been extremely wet in VA, actually it's raining as we speak


----------



## pjs (Mar 19, 2013)

It looks like my red sexlinks or my nh reds.


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

My production reds from tractor supply









Buffalo and barbecue


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Yep that looks just like.. Buffalo and Barbecue I like that... I love my wings too haha


----------



## Pinkter (Aug 19, 2012)

I bought mine from TSC and it said gold sex link. Here's one of mine.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Does TSC carry chicks any more during the year?


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Mine doesn't. They stopped about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Oh ok ours quit too I was going to get some mor a. few weeks


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Ago and they had stopped selling them


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

How many do you have?


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

6 I may have to just order some more from a hatchery


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

I love my brahmas and barred rocks! I've only read great things about them and they are very friendly, the brahmas are so good with my kids. I highly recommend them!


----------



## AdamA (May 1, 2013)

Ok thanks for the advice my kids love the chickens also, so I want something they can handle


----------



## EdisNiksic (Apr 1, 2013)

Most bantam breeds are perfect for pets as they tend to be tamer. I think it is because they werent really breed to be for good egg production or food to meat ratio. More just for show and broodiness.


----------

